# WWII Gun



## Vickers (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey guys, happy 4th!

My old man and I were shooting the bull today and he mentioned that he had a WWII revolver that his grandpa gave him. Can anyone identify the make and model of this gun? The only engravings that were legible said ENGLAND.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webley_Revolver


----------



## Vickers (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry: Your pistol is _not_ a Webley. It's an *Enfield*.
Specifically, it's an Enfield No.2 Mk I*, and you can "read all about it" at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enfield_revolver


----------



## Vickers (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for correcting that for me.


----------

